# Beer/brewery Names



## jkeysers (11/4/07)

I'm sorry if this has been covered before. I searched and searched and couldn't find anything that just lists peoples Brewery names or beer names. There is the thread titled Beer Labels And Logos; 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=10171&st=0

But that tends to deal more with the graphical side of things, and lets face it, not everyone has the time to come up with a nice logo, but everyone can come up with a name! I'm still in the finding a name side of things, so I thought I would see what ideas others had come up with for inspiration. My brother suggested something like Tipsy McStaggers Brewery (its from the Simpsons), but I wanted something more original.

Keyserhus was another one I was floating (my last name is Keysers). Anyway, whats your brewery or beer names, or what ideas have you had pop into your head after a few beers?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (11/4/07)

I just added my brewery name yesterday.


----------



## mika (11/4/07)

There was a thread a while ago about this.

Mines; Mika's (like stickers) Lika (Liquor)

But have been toying with a name change to the "Angry Gnome Brewery" as someone once tried to insult me by calling me an Angry Gnome. I kinda like the name though and it does suit me


----------



## therook (11/4/07)

"The Nagging Wife Brewery"

Rook
:beer:


----------



## Asher (11/4/07)

The 'Juncthouse' & The 'Junctyard' (as in adjunct) depending on if I'm refering to the brewery or its location (domain one day maybe)... 

Juncthouse brewing

Asher @ the Junctyard


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/07)

Craphaus for a lot of obvious reasons. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## GMK (11/4/07)

Mine is BrewInn Barossa.

But if you want your name in it...hopefully, these will provide some inspiration/ideas.

Keyserstate Brewery/Alehouse/Brewhaus/BrewHouse.
Keys er's Lost Brewery
Keys er's Locks


----------



## randyrob (11/4/07)

mines Halfluck (as in Half Luck) seems for a while when i was starting out with supermarket kits,
every second brew i did was a dud, hence the name.

Rob.


----------



## jkeysers (11/4/07)

It doesn't _have_ to have my name in it, it's just because it's a German/Dutch surname, I thought it fit well for a brewery name. Plus I thought the umlauts look cool. haha. I even toyed with the idea of calling it umlauts brewery, but the word umlauts doesn't have umlauts! Then again, I don't think haus technicall does either. If you are wondering what i'm on about, its this ; 

Maybe "mlts Brwry"? I might be getting carried away now?!


----------



## Steve Lacey (11/4/07)

Well, there must be a reason for your nickname here, so how about:
The Fowlhouse
Keyser's Chicken Emporium, Brewers of Fine Ale
etc


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Doctors Orders Brewing, of course 

Doc


----------



## jkeysers (11/4/07)

GMK said:


> Keyserstate Brewery/Alehouse/Brewhaus/BrewHouse.
> Keys er's Lost Brewery
> Keys er's Locks



I don't mind those. I think if I had to pick a fav it would be Keyserstate Brewhaus. Of course I would have to add umlauts.


----------



## jkeysers (11/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Well, there must be a reason for your nickname here, so how about:
> The Fowlhouse
> Keyser's Chicken Emporium, Brewers of Fine Ale
> etc



My nickname is something funny I saw on a hilarious show called MXC. Its fitting here actually, coz this show goes hand in hand with beer. Ie, its even funnier after a few.

But I hadn't considered using it in a name. I will meditate on this...


----------



## bugwan (11/4/07)

Comfortably Numb brewing... That was one of my ideas. Others include;

Bugwan Brewery (from one of my nicknames)
Baghdad Brewery (from the state of the shed, although this may be too topical to make sense in the future)
Pint-sized Picobrewing
Buggers' Brewing
.
.
.
etc.


----------



## Brewtus (11/4/07)

I use Mugga brewery as it is a local name. I was Red Hill until I found it was already taken. As I am kit brewing its not a real brewery, but I still want to bags the name.


----------



## eric8 (11/4/07)

bugwan said:


> Buggers' Brewing
> .
> .
> .
> etc.



That would be a classic  . Mine is either The Jungle Brewery or Jungle Brewing. The music I listen to used to be called jungle, which is what most people though it sounded like.
"UUgghh that sounds like bloody jungle type music" funny that, it is.
Eric :beer:


----------



## Bobby (11/4/07)

Bobby Dazzler Brewery here.


----------



## Duff (11/4/07)

The Back Nine Brewhaus.

I wonder at times though that it may sound a bit dodgy :blink:


----------



## poppa joe (11/4/07)

Breing On A Budget Brewery......B.O.A.B. BREWERY
PJ


----------



## mika (11/4/07)

Must be on a budget, stingy buggers couldn't afford the 'w' h34r:

Edit: Because I can


----------



## Screwtop (12/4/07)

Over the past couple of years I've put together a list of Aussie/Ocker names to use when searching for a beer or brewery name, not categorised in a DB as yet so only way to find one is to search through the list. Find it a good starting place when looking for inspiration. My brewery name comes from my grandfather who was a police inspector, used to have his initials embroidered on the pocket of his white work shirts.


----------



## Barry (12/4/07)

Good Day

The Old Garage Brewery


----------



## major (12/4/07)

Stone House Brewery

Because I live in house...and it is stone.

We are inundated by spiders at the moment, so I've taken to giving all my beers Spidery type names 9e.g. Orb Weaver Porter, St Andrews Cross ESB...)


----------



## fixa (12/4/07)

Was done a little while ago;

Linky link


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

fixa said:


> Was done a little while ago;



I swear I used the search function looking for "name" in the title of a thread and found nothing! Now I know why, there is 2 threads discussing this with the word "named" in it. I shoulda looked harder.

Anyways...

Theres some good names here, I'm quite impressed. Now I just have to finalise my own name. I have a vision in my head, but just don't have the artistic ability to pull it off.


----------



## Hashie (12/4/07)

Legless Brewing Company, Legless Brewery.

Describes me after a good session and also the first 3 letters of the Suburb we live in.


----------



## roger mellie (12/4/07)

The Fulchester United Brewing Company

its a VIZ thing. 

Every beer having a name very loosely based on a Profanisuarus entry.

RM


----------



## facter (12/4/07)

I've settled on the Hesperia Brewery/Hesperian beer for mine - Hesperian meaing "looking westward" - and it was what Perth was going to be called until some wad decided to try to coddle up to Lord Perth for some "patronage" ...


----------



## delboy (12/4/07)

"KEYSERS FOUR SKINS BREWING CO"
beer brewed with balls

dicky name, but a bit funny! a play on words


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/4/07)

Keyser Sauc Brewhaus?  


ATOMT


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

delboy said:


> "KEYSERS FOUR SKINS BREWING CO"
> beer brewed with balls
> 
> dicky name, but a bit funny! a play on words



haha. I like it. Although I dunno if I wanna be thinking about foreskin when i'm drinking beer. haha.


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Keyser Sauc Brewhaus?
> ATOMT



Do you mean Keyser Sze? As in from The Usual Suspects? Coz I had considered that too. PLus it has umlauts! haha. 

Or did you mean something else and i'm missing the pronunciation?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/4/07)

i_like_chicken said:


> Do you mean Keyser Sze? As in from The Usual Suspects? Coz I had considered that too. PLus it has umlauts! haha.
> 
> Or did you mean something else and i'm missing the pronunciation?




Your interpretation is correct (i.e. The Usual Suspects) and pronunciation is the same or at least similar to Sze. However, "Sauc" (Pron:"Saws-ey") being a play on words for alcoholic beverages. i.e. "Being on the sauce".  

ATOMT


----------



## neonmeate (12/4/07)

"I Lk Chickn Brewhas"

I like the umlauts, works for Mtrhead and Norgen-Vasz (and of course, the best of all, Hagen!!! )

perhaps a name in hieroglyphics so that nobody can pronounce it, as a point of difference

or you can get plenty of good ideas from spam subject lines (you can even sell bogus pills on the side):

b1gger pen1s in only 3 weeks brewery

my handclap you wardrobe brewery

save up to 70% on c1al1s. rift. culminate brewery

or you can be the first brewery in the phonebook
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA1 aardwolf Brewery


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Your interpretation is correct (i.e. The Usual Suspects) and pronunciation is the same or at least similar to Sze. However, "Sauc" (Pron:"Saws-ey") being a play on words for alcoholic beverages. i.e. "Being on the sauce".
> 
> ATOMT



Ah, now I follow. It has potential. I think I almost have too many ideas now!


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

neonmeate said:


> "I Lk Chickn Brewhas"
> 
> I like the umlauts, works for Mtrhead and Norgen-Vasz (and of course, the best of all, Hagen!!! )


Yeah I like it too. Suits well, gives everything a distinctly German feel. Which is good when it comes to beer!



> or you can get plenty of good ideas from spam subject lines (you can even sell bogus pills on the side):
> 
> b1gger pen1s in only 3 weeks brewery
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA. Now these are funny ideas. I particularly like the first one. I can work the subliminal angle. I'll be very popular. All the guys will want b1gger pen1s beer!


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/4/07)

What about 

Keyser Sauc Brewhausont F%$# with it. 

Or maybe just 

Keyser Sauc Brewhaus: Not to be trifled with.

Keyser Sauc Brewhaus: It will F%$# you up.

Keyser Sauc Brewhaus: Be Afraid.

Keyser Sauc Brewhaus: Deceptively Dangerous.

Love that film.

ATOMT


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

If you're from the Welsh town of llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch you could possibly name your brewery the llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch Brewery? :blink: 

Would be hard to fit into logos though.  

Warren -


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> If you're from the Welsh town of llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch you could possibly name your brewery the llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch Brewery? :blink:
> 
> Would be hard to fit into logos though.
> 
> Warren -



How do you pronounce that using Phonetics?


----------



## neonmeate (12/4/07)

that's "Lima Lima Alpha November Foxtrot Alpha India Romeo Papa Whiskey Lima Lima Golf Whiskey Yankee November Golf Yankee Lima Lima Golf Oscar Golf Echo Romeo Yankee Charlie Hotel Whiskey Yankee Romeo November Delta Romeo Oscar Bravo Whiskey Lima Lima Lima Lima Alpha November Tango Yankee Sierra India Lima India Oscar Golf Oscar Golf Oscar Golf Oscar Charlie Hotel" if you need to call an ambulance


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/4/07)

> perhaps a name in hieroglyphics so that nobody can pronounce it, as a point of difference



OK, in that case, mine is 富ヶ谷粗大ごみブルーイングカンパニー

hmm...let's see how long it takes someone to crack this mysterious code.. h34r: .


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/4/07)

ends with 'brewing company' (I remember katakana from high school Japanese, that's it)


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

neonmeate said:


> that's "Lima Lima Alpha November Foxtrot Alpha India Romeo Papa Whiskey Lima Lima Golf Whiskey Yankee November Golf Yankee Lima Lima Golf Oscar Golf Echo Romeo Yankee Charlie Hotel Whiskey Yankee Romeo November Delta Romeo Oscar Bravo Whiskey Lima Lima Lima Lima Alpha November Tango Yankee Sierra India Lima India Oscar Golf Oscar Golf Oscar Golf Oscar Charlie Hotel" if you need to call an ambulance



Or see Daffyd the only gay man in the village. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/4/07)

That's a good start...


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/4/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> How do you pronounce that using Phonetics?



Actually dont worry........Im good.

I found out how here


further more, if you were from Thailand and the village *Krungthepmahanakornamornratanakosinmahintarayutthayamahadilokphopnop- paratrajathaniburiromudomrajaniwesmahasatharnamornphimarnavatarnsathit- sakkattiyavisanukamprasit.*_ you should probably call your brewery "The Love you long name Brewery"

ATOMT_


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

I've actually been contemplating changing mine from Craphaus to Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis due to excessive inhaling of silica dust. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Doogiechap (12/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> OK, in that case, mine is 富ヶ谷粗大ごみブルーイングカンパニー
> 
> hmm...let's see how long it takes someone to crack this mysterious code.. h34r: .




Wealth valley bulky refuse blueing company ????
OK that's a Babel Fish Translation


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/4/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Wealth valley bulky refuse blueing company ????
> OK that's a Babel Fish Translation



Yeah, well, that's getting there. The correct rendering shouldn't translate it though, just roman representation of the Japanese words. Here's a Google clue ... Jim Breen


----------



## mika (12/4/07)

I still don't get it :blink: 

富ヶ谷 【とみがや】 Tomigaya (p) NA 
粗大ごみ 【そだいごみ】 (n) (1) oversize garbage; bulky rubbish; (2) (slang for) husband; ED 
ブルーインパルス (n) Blue Impulse; ED [Partial Match!] 
カンパニー (n) company; (P); EP


----------



## Doogiechap (12/4/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Yeah, well, that's getting there. The correct rendering shouldn't translate it though, just roman representation of the Japanese words. Here's a Google clue ... Jim Breen



Wow what a resource !
OK I had a try via this and got
富ヶ谷粗大ごみブルーイングカンパニー。

 富ヶ谷 【とみがや】 Tomigaya (p) NA
 粗大ごみ 【そだいごみ】 (n) (1) oversize garbage; bulky rubbish; (2) (slang for) husband; ED
 ブルーインパルス (n) Blue Impulse; ED [size=-1][Partial Match!][/size]
 カンパニー (n) company; (P); EP
Hmmm I'm completely confused now !


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/4/07)

mika_lika said:


> I still don't get it :blink:
> 
> 富ヶ谷 【とみがや】 Tomigaya (p) NA
> 粗大ごみ 【そだいごみ】 (n) (1) oversize garbage; bulky rubbish; (2) (slang for) husband; ED
> ...



OK, I overlooked the fact that Breen only gives the hiragana spelling. So with Peas & Corn getting the brewing company, it becomes:

Tomigaya Sodaigomi Brewing Company

Tomigaya is the locality in which our brewery is located (it is my friend's office). His office is beset by, how can I say this politely, a certain amount of sodai gomi (bulky rubbish -- like you throw out on council cleanup day). I had forgotten that sodai gomi is slang for husband ... that works too, for both of us   as does the fact that the brewing company itself could be considered sodai gomi.

Unfortunately here there is no easy way to get rid of sodai gomi ... you usually have to pay for it to be taken away. No such thing as council cleanups. So our brewery thrives amongst the sodai gomi...is sodai gomi ... is defined by sodai gomi ... occasionally produces sodai gomi ...


----------



## mika (12/4/07)

Ok, now it makes sense....sodai gomi = sh.t


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

What da 本サイトでは、そのブルーインパルスが得意としている各演技の解説と壁紙サイズの高解像度写真、そして動きを理解するための動画をそろえております。特に晴天時に行われる第一区分と呼ばれるプログラムの写真・解説・動画は全て用意しております。
航空祭でのブルーインパルスの展示は僅かに30分。楽しいひと時はあっという間に終わってしまいます。このサイトを通じ、あの感動を鮮やかによみがえらせる事が出来るならば、製作者としてこれ以上の幸せはありません。
また、ブルーインパルスを実際に見たことが無い、もしくは知らないでたまたま通りがかった方々が、これをきっかけにブルーインパルスに興味を持ち、エアショーに足を運んでっていただける事を祈っ :beerbang: :blink: h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## mika (12/4/07)

I got a little lost with that one, but it seems to highlight discrepencies between the marital union of his parents at the time of his conception h34r:






Just joshing


----------



## Screwtop (12/4/07)

ILC, how's about something along these lines:


----------



## glennheinzel (12/4/07)

I came up with "Tankleys Brewery". 

Some how my wife let me name my son "Franklin" after Frank the Tank in the Will Ferrell movie "Old School". Therefore Tankleys is derived from Frank the Tank.

One of our sister companies looks after a trademark/patents database so I got a mate to search and no one has trademarked the name. I'm toying with registering the name for a laugh, although it would depend on cost.


----------



## brendanos (12/4/07)

I like the sound of Imperial Brewing Co, but considering America's fascination with Imperial brews I'd wager it has already been applied to many brewing operations in every state over there. If I everWhen I eventually start a brewery I'll have to build it somewhere with a cool name, so it can name it something like "Mt Grandsworth Imperial Brewing Co." or "Twinkling Valley Imperial Brewing Co.".

When I was living in Melbourne last year, a housemate and I made the following label for about a hundred or so bottles I brewed for the third annual "Seabyfest" music festival that they hold in their living room:






Obviously they call me Crowbar... maybe I'll have to work that into my brewery name too. The rest of the label is pretty much one giant in-joke. (The photo isn't of me.)

How does "Crowbar's Fort Noblesby Imperial Brewing Co." sound?


----------



## jkeysers (13/4/07)

Screwtop said:


> ILC, how's about something along these lines:



Thanks ST. Something simple like that would be good. It's easy (and cheap) to replicate for bottles and stubbies etc. Although I don't know if I could go back to that after using the kegs now! Cheers for taking the time. I will have a play around with it on the weekend.


----------



## jkeysers (13/4/07)

Rukh said:


> I came up with "Tankleys Brewery".
> 
> Some how my wife let me name my son "Franklin" after Frank the Tank in the Will Ferrell movie "Old School". Therefore Tankleys is derived from Frank the Tank.
> 
> One of our sister companies looks after a trademark/patents database so I got a mate to search and no one has trademarked the name. I'm toying with registering the name for a laugh, although it would depend on cost.



I like that Franklin story, thats commitment! I love that movie! Tankleys is a good name for a brewery. It sounds like a proper British brewery, but also has that drunken fun sound (tanked).


----------



## jkeysers (13/4/07)

brendanos - You are right, Imperial does work with almost anything! Even Crowbar's Fort Noblesby Imperial Brewing Co. haha. Gives it all an official sound. It sounds big too, and old. All usually good things when it comes to a brewery.


----------



## Steve Lacey (13/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> What da 本サイトでは、そのブルーインパルスが得意としている各演技の解説と壁紙サイズの高解像度写真、そして動きを理解するための動画をそろえております。特に晴天時に行われる第一区分と呼ばれるプログラムの写真・解説・動画は全て用意しております。
> 航空祭でのブルーインパルスの展示は僅かに30分。楽しいひと時はあっという間に終わってしまいます。このサイトを通じ、あの感動を鮮やかによみがえらせる事が出来るならば、製作者としてこれ以上の幸せはありません。
> また、ブルーインパルスを実際に見たことが無い、もしくは知らないでたまたま通りがかった方々が、これをきっかけにブルーインパルスに興味を持ち、エアショーに足を運んでっていただける事を祈っ :beerbang: :blink: h34r:
> 
> Warren -




Google has a lot to answer for ... as do the creators of those smiley things


----------



## glennheinzel (3/3/17)

i_like_chicken said:


> I like that Franklin story, thats commitment! I love that movie! Tankleys is a good name for a brewery. It sounds like a proper British brewery, but also has that drunken fun sound (tanked).



I stumbled across this post the other day and am happy to report that Tankleys is now a proper British brewery! 

Having moved to Pomgolia in 2010, we launched commercially in January. Our pilot 40 litre cask of 4.5% Golden Ale sold out in 40 minutes. It's taken a while to brew a larger volume, but last week we brewed 750 litres of a 6% golden ale. We favour calling it "English Golden Strong Ale" rather than "Imperial Golden Ale" 

We're brewing on someone else's equipment (Beerblefish Brewing Company) and hope to brew our standard Golden Ale once a month on the larger equipment. We can then use a 50 litre Braumeister for small batch brewing.


----------

